# Have you ever been "carded?"



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm curious; how often do engineers get questioned about the validity of their license? For example, has another individual (customer, competitor, etc.) confronted you and asked you to provide proof?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 14, 2019)

&lt;Raises hand.&gt;

I had to show my CA SE card (yes, you are given credit card things there) when I had to inspect something on the roof of Kaiser Oakland.

Then again, the only reason why is that it was a working California Hospital.


----------



## ruggercsc (Jan 14, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I'm curious; how often do engineers get questioned about the validity of their license? For example, has another individual (customer, competitor, etc.) confronted you and asked you to provide proof?


We hire subconsutants for our Design Build Projects in multiple locations throught the US.  Our RFP's and Scopes of Work always have statements that a license to practice in  the jurisdiction is required.  We don't actually find out until we get the stamped drawings though.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 14, 2019)

Most, if not all, have online public databases of professional registration.  If you know someone's name all you need to do is got to the website and you can see if the license is active and if there's been any disciplinary action taken against them.  No real need to "card".  However, MA also issues credit card sized licenses that licensees are told to carry on them just in case.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 14, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Most, if not all, have online public databases of professional registration.  If you know someone's name all you need to do is got to the website and you can see if the license is active and if there's been any disciplinary action taken against them.  No real need to "card".  However, MA also issues credit card sized licenses that licensees are told to carry on them just in case.


Washington issues those as well; I got one with my license. With the online databases, I wondered if they’d be any use, hence the question.


----------



## z06dustin (May 11, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> Most, if not all, have online public databases of professional registration.  If you know someone's name all you need to do is got to the website and you can see if the license is active and if there's been any disciplinary action taken against them.  No real need to "card".  However, MA also issues credit card sized licenses that licensees are told to carry on them just in case.


+1, I've searched engrs prior to interviews to make sure they're for reals.


----------

